# Magadore Draw



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Everyone got picked for a blind area yesterday, for Magadore Res.
Some of the folks had the chance at picking a second blind area.
I have blind #4,,, week of 10/24 - 10/30.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

My waterfowling buddy got blind #2 for the opening week. I can't wait.


----------

